# 8 week old cockapoo pooping yellow



## amatharuu (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi, 

I recently bought an adorable 8 week old cockapoo two days ago. However, today I noticed her stool is a little liquidy and yellow. 

Is this normal? I'm really worried.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is normal for pups to have slightly runny poo when first moving to a new home so may be fine but just make sure things are clearing up and she is otherwise well and eating and drinking well - otherwise it might be worth a vet check just to be sure. 

Can we have some photos.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sometimes you get yellow striped with red 
Try not to change her feeding patterns from her breeder - keep her on the same food and feed as close to the same times as possible. It is very hot too which might add to the stress.
It is as bad as bringing home a baby person initially... 
As 2nd says - it is probably fine - but if you are worrying get the vet to check her over.
Would love to see pics.


----------



## amatharuu (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you for the amazing responses! I would also like to know what type of schedule I should follow in order to potty train her?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pupster and fab photos 

At 8 weeks I would be feeding 4 times a day, dropping to 3 times a day at 12 weeks and then dropping down to 2 at some point in the future often dictated by the pup.

They only have tiny bellies at this age and grow at a huge rate so small spread meals work best. For potty training you need to take out as soon as pup wakes, after feeding, after playing and every hour any way - plus you will learn your pups signs of sniffing in which case again straight out - they are hard work


----------



## amatharuu (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you! 

Is it bad if she doesn't eat a lot?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet baby pup - what is her name?
Their bellies are tiny - don't expect her to eat loads. 
Do you know when she was last wormed?
Re toilet training - be outside with her as much as possible - praise her every time she poops or pees. Keep a note of what time she does - you may well see that there is a pattern - so long after waking,/feeding/ playing.... Expect accidents, clean them up quietly - and be thrilled with every success - how quickly she trains will depend entirely on how well you provide her with opportunities to go outside when she needs to go.
Some people use poochie bells - but I have no experience of them.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Did the breeder not give you some of her food and tell you how much she was eating? If she is eating significantly less and has very runny poo she may need a vet trip to check all is well


----------



## Terrynp (Mar 15, 2016)

My Molly didn't eat much when I first got her at 8 weeks. I had to hand feed her for a couple of weeks. It was like she was lonely, missing her littermates! She's fine now, and eats on her own, but she's not greedy...sometimes leaves a few pieces in her bowl, but she's gaining well, so I don't worry anymore.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

If she is eating/chewing a bit of grass outside then you'll end up with more yellow and runny poo. There isn't much to be concerned about as long as she is also eating her regular food.


----------

